# Eco-complete / Fluorite mix



## fungascide (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey folks,

Just about to set-up a 14G nano tank - fw, planted, of course!

I have both Eco-complete AND Fluorite on hand. Curious to know what folks recommend?

A) Use Eco-Complete ONLY
B) Use Fluorite ONLY
C) Do mix -- 2:1 EC:F
D) Do mix -- 1:1 EC:F

I'm leaning towards either option C or D... thoughts?


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

I currently have option C, but that was only because I initially mixed in flourite into my gravel and didn't like the look. I was too lazy too take it out, so I capped it with two bags of EC. Eventually over time and with some repeated rescaping they mixed. Doesn't seem to do much harm though since any plant I put in there grows roots like crazy. 

Can't say how it compares to your other options unless this was lab tested.


----------



## fungascide (Feb 23, 2011)

Does EC drastically alter pH? Fluorite is neutral, or so they say...


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

I didn't measure myself, but from testimony, I've heard that recent purchases of ecocomplete drastically raises ph. My ph was very high for quite a long time and I always assumed it was because of the water source I was using. It could have been because of the eco complete. Right now though, it's at 6.8, but that's only because I'm injecting Co2.

To be safe, I would just go with flourite or floramax (though floramax has really ugly sized gravel pieces). The biggest downside to flourite though (which is why I switched to ecocomplete) is that it is incredibly dirty. You can be cleaning it for hours and it would still exude cloudiness. It settles down after a few days but you have to be careful not to disturb the substrate after that


----------



## fungascide (Feb 23, 2011)

so based on the last comments -- would you recommend a base layer of Fluorite, w/ EC over top? I was considering a base layer of EC w/ Fluorite on top....the textured look of the varying browns in the Fluorite seem more attractive than the jet black for the EC?

I've also read elsewhere that fluorite is messy... 

Regardless, thanks for the suggestions / info. Much appreciated.


----------



## fungascide (Feb 23, 2011)

Just about to start my tank - finally, after it sprang a leak!

So, I think I will be using both bags for my substrate, so a 1:1; however, I will reserve half of the EC to cap off the mixture of 0.5 EC: 1 Fluorite... hopefully this doesn't alter the pH too much... keep you posted.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

I was considering a mix but I don't like the mix of colors. I just want the straight black substrate, so I guess I'll just be going with pure eco-complete unless I can find some black sand to mix it with.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

I mixed mine with flourite dark


----------

